
Is Tesla Overvalued? - remouherek
https://remo.org/2020/07/29/tesla-valuation/
======
remouherek
Is Tesla overvalued?

In the short term, definitely yes. In 2030, Tesla will likely be a trillion
dollar market cap company.

In the post linked above I share my 10 year thesis for Tesla.

Do you agree or disagree?

------
maxbaines
there CEO said it is
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1256239815256797184](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1256239815256797184)

